

Motorola's Montage Javascript app framework - farski
https://github.com/Motorola-Mobility/montage

======
hinathan
Is this a downstream result of work done by the 280 North team? Meanwhile,
Github "Issue count" = 280, heh.

~~~
Zelphyr
I thought the same but I asked one of the core dev's and he wasn't even
familiar with Atlas. So, no.

------
stu_k
Hi HN, others and I have been working on this inside Motorola and can answer
any questions you have. You can also join us on
irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#montage :)

~~~
chrisrhoden
Two questions:

1) Another full stack JS Framework? What makes this special?

2) What interest does Motorola have in JS Frameworks?

~~~
stu_k
A few of the things we think makes Montage special are

* very fast, realtime, two way, object to object bindings (non DOM based)

* reusable components built using regular HTML, where markup and behavior are completely separated (see the .reel directories under ui/)

* based on CommonJS, with complete script dependency loading

Edit:samples now up at <http://tetsubo.org/docs/montage/samples/>

We are also developing an HTML5 and Montage authoring tool, built using
Montage: <https://github.com/Motorola-Mobility/ninja>

~~~
jonaldomo
The kitchen sink example required authorization. How does one get credentials?

~~~
stu_k
Thanks, we're looking into it and it should be fixed soon

edit: now working <http://tetsubo.org/mot/montage/examples/sink/>

------
PetrolMan
Is it wrong that when I see the term data binding I have bad flashbacks of
Silverlight/WPF development?

~~~
de90
What is wrong with data binding? I only know the basics of it but I find it
pretty useful. Is there something I am missing?

~~~
untog
There are purists that would insist that data binding is always less efficient
than writing your own bare metal approach.

Largely, they are right. But the time invested in doing so could often be
spent elsewhere, while your data-bound forms work "just fine".

------
aklofas
Is it just me or are all the examples slow as balls. I thought there was a js
rendering error or something, but no, the kitchen sink took 30 seconds to
load!?!

~~~
yawgmoth
It loaded quickly for me, despite the poor network here.

